# A different type of bow refinish question- BOW FINISHED



## jerry russell (Feb 23, 2013)

OK, after refinishing my Black Widow, (which turned out awesome) I have been bitten by the bow refinish bug. I am ready to move on to the next project bow. The bow I am going to refinsh is a bow I have had it since I was a teenager ((5-6 years ago).

Seriously, I took my first six deer with the thing in 1980/81 and it has a special place in my heart for obvious and other very special reasons.

It is a Black Widow model HF1225 and is an early 1970s target bow. Specs are 67" and 40#@27". This bow has a magnesium riser and this is where my question is based. Does anyone have any experience in recoating/painting magnesium? The bow handle chips and dings show a green material under the black paint which I am assuming is a primer coat? 

Just so you know, my plan is to take it back to its glory days as a target bow with a high gloss black handle and the limbs their natural white. Powder coating is not an option because I want high gloss. I am reserching what type of arrow rest might have come with the bow back in the 70s.

Leave it to me to pick on such a technical bow to refinish. Not even sure why I am doing it other than it just need to be done.

Any help would be great.  

Jerry


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 23, 2013)

http://www.gomog.com/allmorgan/polishingpaint.html


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Maybe Al and Skunhound can offer some help Jerry, they did a great job on these old Bear bows.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=730781


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 23, 2013)

check out archery talk forum a lot of guys there refinish compounds and other more modern material bows.


----------



## Blueridge (Feb 23, 2013)

Haven't seen a Hoyt Pro flipper rest in a long time. You may want to ask Black Widow guys about this as well.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 23, 2013)

On the riser, glass bead then duracoat.


----------



## Skunkhound (Feb 23, 2013)

I refinished the minuteman magnesium riser buy scuffing it with steel wool, multiple coats of spray primer, spray paint, and clear coat. It looks great, but hasn't had enough time to prove if it'll last.


----------



## WildWillie (Feb 23, 2013)

I would go with Barry's suggestion and glass bead and duracoat


----------



## markland (Feb 27, 2013)

I know you want a shiny target finish on yours but since I was bowfishing with mine at the time I just had it dipped in Realtree and it turned out great and is a very tough finish.  You can get a multitude of finishes including some fancy, shiny ones as well, that is an option.  Too bad your a lefty or I'd let ya hold this one for awhile, it is for sale, but it's RH 60" and 56#28in.
Oh and I dug thru my drawers and found a old original Hoyt rest but it is RH, sorry!


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 27, 2013)

That looks very nice Mark. I considered that but my bow is way to long to be of much use in the woods although I do plan to whack on deer with it early next year for old times sake.

I have the limbs refinished now just waiting on a final decision on how I will proceed with the handle.
A dip is not a bad idea though.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Jerry if your intersted in a gloss black top coat for the riser, look into Krylon appliance paint. It's epoxy spray paint and drys incredibly hard, and very resistant to chemicals, and wear. Bet it would do nicely. 

I have used the stuff to change colors on a range hood in the past, and it's some tuff stuff and cheap too.

just an option for you.

http://www.krylon.com/products/appliance_epoxy_paints/


----------



## whossbows (Feb 27, 2013)

What does the rest look like that you need


----------



## Al33 (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree with Barry also, and like Skunkhound, it remains to be seen how well the finish I put on the old Bear will hold up.

Had I thought about the appliance paint Dave mentioned I would have used it. I still have one more bear to refinish and think I will try the appliance paint on it.

No doubt the bead blast and duracoat will produce the most professional results. Looking forward to seeing it with it's extreme makeover.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 27, 2013)

Have also heard of some folks using that truck bed liner stuff, but I don't know.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 28, 2013)

My only lingering question is the type of primer to be used. My limited knowledge and confusing research says magnesium requires a special primer? 

I agree with the idea on the duracoating being the best option but I am stuck on the idea of doing it all myself without help. I have the handle sanded to a very smooth finish and ready for primer.

Now I am even more confused because the idea of dipping it in some exotic pattern is really sounding good.  Oh well, we will see.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 28, 2013)

all the directions for surface prep and priming are right on the appliance paint can. couple a thin coats and she'll look great.   the camo dip on the riser would be about $75. it would look great camo'd.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 28, 2013)

Jerry, I think it all boils down to how much money you want to put into a refinish. Even if you were to paint it, and the finish didn't hold up but a few years, you aren't out of pocket very much. Whatcha got to lose? Not going to use it that much are ya?
PS, if you dip it, do it in that carbon matrix looking black pattern.


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 28, 2013)

Jerry if it was me and the bow holds the sentimental values to you as it does, I would want to make it as close to orginal as i could. Just my opinion.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 28, 2013)

Likely you have already read this or similar links but just in case you haven't here is something for you to read. It calls for a zinc chromate spray primer.

http://www.ehow.com/how_6148890_prime-paint-magnesium-metal.html


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 28, 2013)

Good link Al.

Yep, zinc chromate is good, also a flat epoxy primer is good for magnesium.
Top coat with an acrylic polyurethane is you have it. You can 
sometimes get higher quality paint in a spray bomb at an Automotive paint store.

The riser on the fishing bow you got from me last summer is magnesium. I primed it with zinc chromate, then top coated with Acrylic Polyurethane. 
The color I used just happens to be the same as a Hospital on Long Island, (that we were building signs for at the time). 




Al33 said:


> Likely you have already read this or similar links but just in case you haven't here is something for you to read. It calls for a zinc chromate spray primer.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_6148890_prime-paint-magnesium-metal.html


----------



## frankwright (Feb 28, 2013)

Those are neat bows, I had one of the shorter versions.

It had some sort of weird plastic rest that tied into a cushion plunger. Mine was in pretty good condition except for a few paint chips.

It was really heavy and I eventually sold it.


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 19, 2013)

Well 32 years after I put the bow down, I got around to bringing it back to it's one time beauty.

I put a good deal of work in this bow. It was a special bow to me because it stood for a time when a archery instructor took pity on a teenager (me)with no money and put a quality bow in my hands. He pretty much changed my life with that gesture.
I took my first 6 deer with the thing in 1980 and it will always be special to me.

There were some challenging aspects to this refinish. One being working with magnesium. I ended up putting a ton of sanding time in getting the rough handle how I liked it. I then had it sprayed by a body shop in ultra high gloss black. The pictures do not do it justice.

The limbs were petty much strait forward except for the tip overlays that were some type of fiberous material. The bow was made in 1973 and the glass had yellowed a good bit. I
t was impossible to sand them back to perfect white without hurting the bow but they still turned out nice.
One of the brass limb nuts is long lost so I will be searching the word for that one. Black Widow said they have not had them in 20 years. Oh well, here it is along with the first little buck that started it all. I will take a deer or bear with it this year to celebrate the refinish.

You really need to look back at the "before" pictures to appreciate the "after". I also refinished Luke's "Ironwood" Black Widow and now I have run out of bows to work on.


----------



## gurn (Mar 19, 2013)

Man that came out real good!!  So ah if a old Martin Savannah shows up at your door unexpected....I'll take a nice clear satin finish please.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 19, 2013)

Awesome hob Jerry!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks great Jerry! Just like new. Good job!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice Jerry! Bet it brings back some good memories for you.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 19, 2013)

You did well Jerry.


----------



## markland (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks great Jerry!


----------



## whossbows (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice job jerry


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 21, 2013)

HUGE Difference from the old bow!


----------



## Blueridge (Mar 22, 2013)

Good job , looks great..
I had few Savora heads stuck in my quiver back then.


----------



## LongBow01 (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice work!


----------

